# Need course 101 in making clickable links



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 4, 2006)

Could someone who knows how to do this please explain it to someone who is clueless, and I mean clueless. Like where do you start? The link you want to make clickable or where you want it to go? I've gotten some directions, but so far, it's not working for me.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Spence (Aug 4, 2006)

When you are composing a post or a reply to a post there is a little icon that looks like a little world and an infinity sign (I don't know what it's supposed to be)  It is the 'Insert Link' button. 

With your mouse/cursor, highlight the word(s) in your post that you want to make clickable, then click on the 'Insert Link' button on the bar above your message.  A window will open asking you for the http://....... , fill it in and click OK.

You're there.


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 4, 2006)

The icon that Spense is referring to is just to the right of the icon for indenting the margins.  

Before using it, copy the internet address from the site that you want to link to.  

Then, once you click on the icon, paste the the internet address that you copied over the "http://"

When you have inserted the internet address, click on the "OK" button.  

At that point your link will be inserted WITH THE ADDRESS WRITTEN A SECOND TIME IN BLUE (as if you are about to delete part of a message that you have written).  If you do nothing, the title of the link will be the internet address.  If you immediately type a title in, that title will replace what is in blue and become the title of your link.

If all goes well, you end up with something like this...

Back to your own thread


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 4, 2006)

If you're just entering the URL (web address) all you have to do is type it in.  The bbs software will figure out that it's a URL and make it a link for you.

Like this:

```
www.tug2.net is the URL for the TUG home page
```
becomes:
www.tug2.net is the URL for the TUG home page

If the address doesn't begin with [noparse]www[/noparse] you'll have to enter the full address including the http:// (or [noparse]https://):[/noparse]

http://tugbbs.com

If you want the displayed text for the link to be something other than the URL itself  (e.g. Click here for TUG homepage) then use the technique Spence suggested.

Here is the icon that Spence was trying to describe: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always thought it was a chain link in front of a globe, hence world wide web link.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks, I have printed all your instructions and will try them tomorrow. I am a morning person so attempting anything new or difficult is a morning activity.
Liz


----------



## Moosie (Aug 5, 2006)

Try this Liz


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Moosie, That link didn't work.
Try again and thanks,
Liz


----------



## Moosie (Aug 5, 2006)

Liz  - I know.  I Guess I flunked the 101.

I was having a problem (still am I gather) since the change.

Do a search "on how to hyperlink"

I found some to be very confusing, but one hit the mark, and I could do it . Guess I just had brain freeze again.

I thought it was copy www whatever, "write your wording"  then highlight, 

go to the globe thing and bingo!

I actually did it a couple of times, but not now.

I liked old way better, but once we get it, will be fine.  

OT - hope you're doing okay under the circumstances.


----------



## Moosie (Aug 5, 2006)

LizThis is the linkthat helped me:


http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24917&highlight=hyperlink


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 5, 2006)

I liked the way the old bbs did links, mostly with the new BBs I just type them myself.   

So I type (url) www.tugbbs.com (/url)  ( I used () instead of the brackets [ ] so you could see)

But I most often use the link feature where you 
(url=www.tugbbs) LINK (/url)  so after  *url* you type an equal and then the address

There is little reason to hid the address when it easy like tugbbs but sometimes the address can get really long and hidding the address inside a link is better. 

most times these don't work is because they haven't got all the brackets right.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 5, 2006)

*Just testing...!*

Slow Talk Travel - Italy Success!! 

View attachment 166







Living room view


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 5, 2006)

*Clicky Links Easy -- Technicolor Pictures Hard.*

I figured out how (well, actually was _shown_ hown) to do the clicky Internet links inside BBS message boxes & now I tend to overuse & overdo that feature. 

The only reason I don't do the same with digital pictues inside BBS message boxes is that I don't know how that's done. 

Can't be all that hard -- I see outstanding pictures on the TUB-BBS fairly frequently. 

If there's any easy way to do that, I'd appreciate it if somebody would clue me in. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 5, 2006)

That is very simple too. Your picture file has to be on a server somewhere. There are many free photo-share web sites available. I use Picture Trail or Smugmug but lot's of people use Snapfish or Webshots but Yahoo will also work.

You copy the URL address from where your photos are stored and then click on the little photo icon (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) in the bar above and paste the link in the pop-up window and your picture will show.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 6, 2006)

*Thanks -- I'll Try It.*

OK -- here goes...  


I'm the old guy in the middle. 

The guy on the left in the picture is my younger son, who lives in California where he is following his dream of becoming a successful (i.e., able to pay his bills -- he's not quite there yet) rock & roll keyboardist. 

The guy on the right in the picture is my older son (father of my grandson), a world class computer scientist & Java programming language expert, co-author of Java Swing . 

The picture was taken backstage after the Fairfax Band 2003 Christmas concert. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ricoba (Aug 6, 2006)

So Liz, where's your test????

I am sure you will get it...I know it took me awhile but it's really easy once you figure it out. 

Good luck...waiting to see your succesful test!:whoopie:


----------



## Don (Aug 7, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> I used () instead of the brackets [ ] so you could see)
> 
> But I most often use the link feature where you
> (url=www.tugbbs) LINK (/url)



Bill's right.  Replace the parentheses with brackets and give the whole address (add dot com to tugbbs).  I think you also leave out any spaces.  As shown, LINK would show up in blue and underscored making it a clickable link.
LINK

Edit: It works.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 7, 2006)

If you want to insert vB codes manually, but need a reference for them, scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on the "vB code" link.

One such tag that is helpful in threads like this where you're trying to give instructions in vB code is the NOPARSE tag, used to prevent included tags from being interpreted, but rather to show them as entered.


```
[noparse]this url won't be parsed: [noparse][url]www.tug2.net[/url][/noparse][/noparse]
```
results in a URL that has not been turned into a hotlink:
this url won't be parsed: [noparse]www.tug2.net[/noparse]


----------



## Quilter (Aug 19, 2006)

I wanted to give this a try.  I have tried and tried.  Each time I come up with this.  What am I doing wrong?

my townhttp://www.plymouthtwp.org/Community/CommunityOverview.htm


----------



## The Conch Man (Aug 19, 2006)

Quilter said:
			
		

> I wanted to give this a try. I have tried and tried. Each time I come up with this. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> my townhttp://www.plymouthtwp.org/Community/CommunityOverview.htm


 
The link works for me ~~ Seems you haven't did anything wrong ~~   

:whoopie:


----------



## Quilter (Aug 19, 2006)

What I was trying to do is say "my town" and have it go to the link.

Like this (my son helped me  )  I had to replace the text between the brackets with "my town".  

my township

City of Plymouth


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Quilter:

My wife and I have an handmade Hawaiian quit that needs cleaning.  It is cotton and has a dolphin circle theme in red.

It cost $1100 and we don't know what to wash it with and how to wash it to ensure nothing is damaged.

Suggestions are sure welcome.

As they say in Hawaiian

Mahalo nui loa (thank you very much),

Sterling


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 19, 2006)

Quilter said:
			
		

> What I was trying to do is say "my town" and have it go to the link.
> 
> Like this (my son helped me  )  I had to replace the text between the brackets with "my town".
> 
> ...



It's very simple. 

1) Enter the text you wish to show, in this case, _my town_.

2) Highlight the text you wish to use as the link, highlight _my town_.

3) Click on the 'hyperlink icon', 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the control bar at the top of the editor.

4) Enter the URL (web address) to use for the link, and press OK.


----------



## Quilter (Aug 19, 2006)

Doug,  that's just what I did in post #18.  

When I clicked okay it came up with a URL in brackets and one outside of brackets.  I tried copying it to show you but all it does is show the blue link again.  

In post #20 my son showed me to take out the part between ] and [.  Then I replaced that with my township.


----------

